
AWS PartiQL SQL-compatible access to relational, semi-structured, & nested data - based2
https://partiql.org/
======
based2
[https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/opensource/announcing-
partiq...](https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/opensource/announcing-partiql-one-
query-language-for-all-your-data/)

[https://partiql.org/assets/PartiQL-
Specification.pdf](https://partiql.org/assets/PartiQL-Specification.pdf)

------
PaulHoule
Woo Hoo!

